# Free Folk Punk Downloads



## nomad89

Not sure if this belongs here or under 'Useful Links'

Found a good site for downloading some harder-to-find punk and folk punk. I have downloaded some of the music and it all works fine (no viruses, etc.). It seems that most of the files are compressed in .rar format, which means you need a program like WinRAR(Windows) or UnRarX (Mac) to unpack them once they have been downloaded.

http://dumpstermusic.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cotton Kittyhawk

Gem of a find!


----------

